# Kurz-mal-weg.de



## pathac (31 Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

Letztens war ich auf der o.g. Seite. Ich schaute mir Reiseangebote an und fand auch etwas. Ich fing an meine Daten einzugeben als ich plötzlich(tut jetzt hier aber nichts zu Sache) abbrechen musste. Ich schloss die Seite. 1 Tag später hatte ich im meinem Emailpostfach eine Bestätigung und Rechnung von dem Reiseanbieter. Sowie eine Bestätigungsmail vom Hotel. Natürlich habe ich sofort reagiert und informiert, dass ich NICHT auf Buchung geklickt habe und sie bitte das rückgängig machen sollen. Danach bekam ich ein Mail mit stornokosten. Ich versteh nicht wie so etwas sein kann? Was habe ich gemacht oder ist das eine Abzockermasche. Ich habe keine AGBs und Buchung angeklickt.......
Ich bin dankbar für Eure Antworten und was soll ich tun?
Gruß


----------



## Reducal (31 Mai 2012)

pathac schrieb:


> Ich fing an meine Daten einzugeben als ich .... abbrechen musste. Ich schloss die Seite. 1 Tag später hatte ich im meinem Emailpostfach eine Bestätigung und Rechnung von dem Reiseanbieter.


Es kommt darauf an, wie weit du mit der Dateneigabe warst. Hattest du schon "RESERVIEREN & WEITER" geklickt?


----------



## pathac (31 Mai 2012)

Nein habe ich nicht. Ich klicke nur die AGB an wenn ich mir sicher bin...


----------



## Reducal (1 Juni 2012)

Es ist so - bei einigen Internetformularen werden die eingegebenen Daten aktiv mit der Tastatureingabe bereits von dem Anbieter aufgenommen. Das Klicken der s. g. Checkbox (gelbe Schaltfläche) ist nur noch die letztliche Bestätiung und es ist auch durchaus denkbar, das (obwohl er nicht zu sehen ist) der Haken vor dem "Ja...AGB gelesen" schon vorinstalliert ist.

Ob das hier der Fall ist, müsste man mal testen. Angesichts der vielen positiven Rezensionen würde mich das aber wundern.


----------



## Manule (1 Juni 2012)

Es wird doch nur verbindlich, wenn die Kosten im Vorhinein klar sind und man dies mit dem Klick auf Buchen bestätigt.


----------



## Reducal (1 Juni 2012)

Naja, die Kosten stehen schon da, wenn man die Anmeldung ausfüllt. Ich wollte auch nur auf die Möglichkeit hinaus, die du angedeutet hast. Derzeit ist der Test am laufen aber du hast ja schon geschrieben:


pathac schrieb:


> 1 Tag später hatte ich im meinem Emailpostfach eine Bestätigung und Rechnung ...


...also müssen wir abwarten, ich schlage vor bis Montag! Ganz pauschal glaube ich aber erst einmal an eine derartige, technische Manipulation bei diesem Anbieter aber nicht.


----------



## nomikri (19 Juni 2012)

Mir ging es ganz genauso. Ich bin auf die Seite von kurz-mal-weg.de geraten und habe zu einer Reise begonnen,meine Daten einzugeben. Um dieses Angebot später schneller wiederzufinden, habe ich auf reservieren&weiter geklickt. Von Zahlungsinformationen war bis dahin noch keine Rede. Die Modalitäten werden erst im nächsten Schritt thematisiert. Da wird man aufgefordert, die Kreditkarteninformationen einzugeben. Das habe ich aber abgebrochen. Trotzdem hatte ich eine feste Buchung am backen, weil dies ja so in den AGB`s auf der 7. Seite so dargestellt ist. Auf Nachfrage über die 0900-er Nummer, die als einzige telefonische Kontaktmöglichkeit angegeben wird, stellte man mir für dieses Hotel zunächst eine Stornogebühr von 90% des Reisepreises in Aussicht. Für eine Reise, die ich gar nicht gebucht hatte. Nach Verhandlungen mit dem Hotel direkt kam ich da kostenlos raus, aber kurz-mal-weg.de beharrt nun auf Stornierungskosten von 20% des Reisepreises. Das soll seriös sein??? Ich kann allen nur raten: Finger weg von diesem Anbieter!!


----------



## Reducal (19 Juni 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...also müssen wir abwarten, ich schlage vor bis Montag! Ganz pauschal glaube ich aber erst einmal an eine derartige, technische Manipulation bei diesem Anbieter aber nicht.


Zumindest über die Seite, die man angezeigte bekommt, wenn man Google nutzt, funktioniert das wahrscheinlich nicht, wie pathac uns erklärt hat. Ich habe meine Daten angegeben und bin vor dem Drücken des Weiter-Button wieder weggesurft. Bei mir ging keinerlei Reaktion von dem Web ein.



nomikri schrieb:


> ....habe ich auf reservieren&weiter geklickt. Von Zahlungsinformationen war bis dahin noch keine Rede.


Das stimmt doch überhaupt nicht! Wenn du auf reservieren&weiter geklickt hast, stand dort zuvor der Preis da. Wahrscheinlich ist der aber so groß, dass man den als solchen schon wieder gar nicht wahr nimmt.


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2012)

Habt ihr gestern Stern.tvgeguckt? Computerbild hat die Problematik aufgegriffen und auf eigene Weise seziert. Fazit:


			
				Alexander Krug von der Zeitschrift Computerbild schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss bei jedem Klick wachsam sein


Auch bei ab-in-den-urlaub.de werden die Buchungen schon dann ausgelöst, wenn man beim Angebot Daten eingegeben und den "reservieren & weiter"-Botton gedrückt hat. Niemand hat aber auch in diesem Beitrag erklärt, dass schon vor Drücken des Bottons es zur Buchung gekommen sein soll.

Nun ist kurz-mal-weg.de ein Angebot der 





> Kurz Mal Weg GmbH| Frankendamm 45 | 18439 Stralsund


ab-in-den-urlaub.de kommt von der





> Unister GmbH
> Barfußgäßchen 11
> D - 04109 Leipzig


Eine interessante Frage für die Journalisten wäre die Verknüpfung der beiden Portale gewesen, die durchaus zu erkennen ist:


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> ab-in-den-urlaub.de kommt von der
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im selben Bericht werden auch Unregelmäßigkeiten im Zusammenhang mit der flug24.de beleuchtet. Wen wunderts da, dass man an der gleichen Adresse in Leipzig residiert?


			
				flug24.de schrieb:
			
		

> Travel24.com AG
> *Barfußgäßchen 11*
> D-04109 Leipzig


 
Mein Interesse an den Themen kommt übrigens nicht von ungefähr! Im letzten Jahr hatte ich einen Flug von München nach Münster/Osnabrück über flug24.de gebucht. Mir war genau das selbe passiert, wie auch die Journalisten recherchieren konnten: ...mir wurde nach Abschluss der Buchung eine zusätzliche Leistung hinzu gebucht, die ich auf keinen Fall gebucht hätte (Umbuchungsgebühr). Nur durch sofortigem Widerspruch beim Support konnte die Buchung auf meinen tatsächlichen Bedarf angepasst werden.


----------



## Hippo (21 Juni 2012)

Ist nicht Unister im Zusammenhang mit Massenspam auch schon unangenehm aufgefallen?


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ist nicht Unister im Zusammenhang mit Massenspam auch schon unangenehm aufgefallen?


Gute Frage, die beantwortet das Unternehmen aber auch schon selbst:


> Search Marketing
> Mediaplanung
> Werbeeinkauf
> _Newsletter_


Man schaue doch nur mal auf www.unister.de. Was entdeckt man da? ....natürlich, die Unister GmbH. Und wo hat die z. B. ihre Niederlassung? In


> Unister GmbH
> Frankendamm 45


Unter der selben Adresse ist auch der Sitz der


Reducal schrieb:


> > Kurz Mal Weg GmbH
> > Frankendamm 45
> > 18439 Stralsund


 
Aber das kann man alles prima auf der Website der Sachsen nachlesen:



			
				Unister Holding GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> ab-in-den-urlaub.de
> reisen.de
> fluege.de
> travel24.com AG (Unister-Beteiligung)
> ...


----------



## Hippo (21 Juni 2012)

Wußt ichs doch daß ich DEN Namen schon mal wo gelesen habe ...

https://antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?17176-Massenspammer-Unister-GmbH&highlight=unister


----------



## Reducal (22 Juni 2012)

Aber es ist doch ein Wahnsinn, wenn man bedenkt, dass für UNISTER 1500 Leute arbeiten. Da sind nette Menschen dabei, kluge und studierte Köpfe. Von denen hat sicher schon der eine oder andere Probleme erlebt, die anscheinend auch diese Holding produziert. Der Auftritt des Vertreters des Unternehmens bei Stern.tv war deshalb für mich auch nicht wirklich überzeugend.


Reducal schrieb:


> ....eigentlich unzulässig aber in unserer Bananenrepublik macht das jeder wie er will!


----------



## Hippo (22 Juni 2012)

Familie, Kinder, Schulden ...
Viele machen Jobs um zu überleben und den andern dürfte es egal sein


----------



## Reducal (5 Juli 2012)

Sollte man gelesen haben _(blaue Schrift klicken)_:


Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ab in den Urlaub.......
> Die Machenschaften von Unister


----------



## benderfussel (6 Juli 2012)

Also wir haben auch bei kurz-mal-weg.de uns informieren wollen, haben dann 12 Std. später eine Rechnung / Buchung bekommen, weil man ja um Informationen zum Hotel zuerhalten den besagten gelb hinterlegten Button anklicken muss, was automatuisch zur Buchung führt. Die Rechnung ist allerdings eigenartig aufgeteilt: 1. Position Storno m. kompletten Hotelangaben mit 0,00 €, 2. Position gleiche Hotelangaben mit vollem Preis + Reiserücktrittsversicherung, zahlbar sofort nach Erhalt der Rechnung. Ein Anruf war sehr erfolglos. Daraufhin rief ich das Hotel an, es lag nur eine Stornierung vor. Die Dame gab mir noch die Festnetznr. 03416505025290, da war ich denn wie man mir sagt im Hoteleinkauf, ich legte nichtsdestotrotz mein Problem zur Rechnung da, als man mich fragte, ob ich nicht verstanden hätte, in welcher Abteilung ich wäre, man könne mir da nicht helfen gebucht ist gebucht. Dabei wollte ich lediglich erstmal die Rechnungsstellung erklärt haben. Da gab man mir folgende Nr. 01805007989, wo sich ein AB mit PrivatNamen meldete. Wieder Anruzf bei der Festnetznr., mit Frage ob ich des TElefonierens überhaupt mächtig wäre. Daraufhin rief ich die nette Dame vom Hotel an, erklärte dieser mein Anliegen, es entstehen keine Stornogebühren, weil keine Buchung, sondern nur eine Stornierung vorliege, sie kopiert die Unterlagen und schiklt diese per Post. Ich hoffe sehr, dass das jetzt so funktioniert. (...)


----------



## Diana (15 Juli 2012)

Mir erging es genauso, schreibe bitte mal wie die Sache ausgegangen ist!


----------



## benderfussel (15 Juli 2012)

Ein Ende ist noch nicht wirklich in Sicht. Allwrdings hat kurzmalweg bei uns angerufen, da wir eine Reiserücktrittsversicherung eher zufällig "gebucht" hatten, hieß es, dass wir nur diese zu zahlen hätten. Tatsächlich kam Minuten später eine wesentlich höhere Rechnung gegen die wir Einspruch einlegten, da wie Namen nennen konnten. Und nun warten wir seit 2 Tagen auf die für uns korrwktw Rechnung.


----------



## Ein Hotel (26 Juli 2012)

Moin,

kurz-mal-weg.de arbeitet seit ende 2011 mit Unister zusammen und betreiben auch eine Außenstelle im Barfußgässchen in Leipzig.
Wir bekommen gelegentlich auch reservierungen von Leuten, die während des Buchungsvorgangs ausgestiegen sind und dürfen uns dann bemühen, die Sache mit Gast und kmw zu klären. Wir haben selbstverständlich noch nie Stornierungsgebühren in einem solchen Fall erhoben.

Uns sind Deal- und Geizportale wie Unister sie betreibt schon lange ein Dorn im Auge und wir hegen die Hoffnung, dass es mit dieser irrsinnigen Rabattpolitik bald vorbei ist.


Viele Grüße

ein Hotel


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2012)

@ Ein Hotel, danke dir, für diese Meldung. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass die nicht nur zusammen arbeiten. Für mich ist das allem Anschein nach ein Stall.

Deine Hoffnung hinsichtlich der Deal- und Geizportale wird sich jedoch womöglich nicht erfüllen - lass uns nur mal alle demnächst weniger Geld haben, dann werden die noch mehr boomen.

Übrigens, immer wieder gern gelesen:


			
				Welt Online schrieb:
			
		

> Die Machenschaften des Abzock-Imperiums Unister


----------



## Lotti (6 August 2012)

nomikri schrieb:


> Mir ging es ganz genauso. Ich bin auf die Seite von kurz-mal-weg.de geraten und habe zu einer Reise begonnen,meine Daten einzugeben. Um dieses Angebot später schneller wiederzufinden, habe ich auf reservieren&weiter geklickt. Von Zahlungsinformationen war bis dahin noch keine Rede. Die Modalitäten werden erst im nächsten Schritt thematisiert. Da wird man aufgefordert, die Kreditkarteninformationen einzugeben. Das habe ich aber abgebrochen. Trotzdem hatte ich eine feste Buchung am backen, weil dies ja so in den AGB`s auf der 7. Seite so dargestellt ist. Auf Nachfrage über die 0900-er Nummer, die als einzige telefonische Kontaktmöglichkeit angegeben wird, stellte man mir für dieses Hotel zunächst eine Stornogebühr von 90% des Reisepreises in Aussicht. Für eine Reise, die ich gar nicht gebucht hatte. Nach Verhandlungen mit dem Hotel direkt kam ich da kostenlos raus, aber kurz-mal-weg.de beharrt nun auf Stornierungskosten von 20% des Reisepreises. Das soll seriös sein??? Ich kann allen nur raten: Finger weg von diesem Anbieter!!



Hallo,

das mit der Stornierung direkt beim Hotel hat bei mir auch geklappt. Nun meldet sich wieder kurz-mal-weg, bedankt sich für eine E-Mail, die ich nie geschrieben habe und bestätigt die Stornierung. Allerdings nur gegen die Bearbeitungsgebühr von 20 %. Wie ist der Stand bei Dir? Hast Du gezahlt? Oder wie kommt man aus der Nummer wieder raus?


----------



## Hippo (6 August 2012)

Ich würde es drauf ankommen lassen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen daß die Brüder scharf auf eine gerichtliche Klärung sind.
Gut, aber das muß jeder selbst wissen ob er/sie die Nerven dazu hat.
Praktisch wäre es natürlich wenn eine Rechtschutzversicherung das Risiko übernehmen würde.


----------



## Reducal (6 August 2012)

Hat schon mal wer die Buttonlösung bei kurz-mal-weg.de geprüft? Dort heißt es nämlich heute zuerst 
 und dann nach der Datenangabe . So hat sich das der Gesetzgeber womöglich nicht vorgestellt.


----------



## Urlaub34e (13 August 2012)

Hallo,

ich hatte auch massive Probleme vor einer Woche mit Kurz-Mal-Weg.de. Ich wollte bei denen eine Buchung durchführen, doch dann ging ein Fenster auf, in welchem meine Kreditkartendaten eingetragen werden sollten. Da ich keine Kreditkarte habe und ich dieses Fenster auch nicht umgehen konnte, bzw. eine Auswahl Überweisung oder Rechnung möglich war, habe ich den Vorgang abgebrochen. Ich habe dann telefonisch direkt im Hotel gebucht. Einen Tag später kam eine Buchungsbestätigung von kurz-mal-weg.de. Das war ein Theater! Ich habe denen mehrfach erklärt, dass ich die Buchung gar nicht abschließen konnte und daraufhin direkt im Hotel gebucht habe. Die wollten dann eine Stornogebühr von mir in eine unglaublichen Höhe. Das Hotel hatte die Zweite Buchung ganz unkompliziert kostenfrei storniert.
Das ist einfach Abzocke. Mein Anwalt ist eingeschaltet und ich finde das ist einfach nur versuchter Betrug und dagegen muss man als Verbraucher auch vorgehen. Sicherlich zahlen einige diese Stornogebührt damit sie Ruhe haben, aber das ist der falsche Weg.


----------



## CaWa (26 August 2012)

Halli hallo,
ich bin sehr froh, dass ich dieses Forum gefunden habe, denn ich habe schon an meinem Verstand gezweifelt!!
Mir ist es auch so ergangen wie einigen von euch hier....ich bin es so gewohnt, dass ich, so lange ich den Buchungsvorgang nicht komplett abschließe, immer wieder zurück gehen kann ohne das dies Konsequenzen für mich hatte, um so erschrockener war ich,als ich die Buchungsbestätigung von kmw.de hatte und zur Zahlung aufgefordert wurde..Nachdem ich dem Anbieter schriftlich mitgeteilt hatte,dass ich keine Reise gebucht hatte, bekam ich eine Rückmail "
Sie haben uns mitgeteilt, dass die bei uns eingegangene verbindliche 
Buchung angeblich nicht durch Sie, sondern durch unbefugte Dritte erfolgt 
sein soll.
Hierfür liegen uns jedoch bislang keine Anhaltspunkte vor, zumal die 
Vielzahl der bei Buchung eingegebenen persönlichen Daten auch nicht den 
Anschein einer unbefugten Buchung durch Dritte erweckt. Bei einer 
Onlinebuchung wird zudem die IP des genutzten Rechners erfasst, die 
letztlich auch im Rahmen der gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung einem Nutzer 
zugeordnet werden kann.

Sofern tatsächlich eine missbräuchliche Buchung durch unbefugte Dritte 
vorliegt, sollten Sie umgehend eine entsprechende Strafanzeige erstatten 
und uns einen Nachweis zu Anzeigenerstattung übersenden, damit von hier 
aus alle notwendigen Informationen zur Buchung an die Polizei 
weitergeleitet werden können. Nur so kann die tatsächlich verantwortliche 
Person auch in Ihrem Interesse schnell ermittelt werden.  

Bitte beachten Sie aber, dass die Polizei jede missbräuchliche oder 
wahrheitswidrige Anzeigenerstattung unter Umständen als Vortäuschen einer 
Straftat verfolgen wird, wenn es sich tatsächlich nicht um eine Buchung 
durch Unbefugte handeln sollte.
Bislang gehen wir jedoch auf Grund der uns vorliegenden Informationen von 
einer verbindlichen Eigenbuchung aus.

Ein kostenfreier Rücktritt von Ihrer Buchung ist folglich nicht möglich.
Die Reise kann daher nur gemäß der Veranstalter AGB zu folgenden Kosten 
storniert werden."

Auf diese Mail habe ich noch nicht geantwortet, werde morgen auch das Hotel anrufen
um zu erfragen ob bei dem Hotel eine Reservierung eingegangen ist!!

habt ihr noch Tipps für mich?


----------



## Goblin (26 August 2012)

> Sofern tatsächlich eine missbräuchliche Buchung durch unbefugte Dritte
> vorliegt, sollten Sie umgehend eine entsprechende Strafanzeige erstatten
> und uns einen Nachweis zu Anzeigenerstattung übersenden, damit von hier
> aus alle notwendigen Informationen zur Buchung an die Polizei
> weitergeleitet werden können


 
So ein Blödsinn. Anzeige muss immer der Geschädigte erstatten



> Bislang gehen wir jedoch auf Grund der uns vorliegenden Informationen von
> einer verbindlichen Eigenbuchung aus


 
Man hat hier wohl hellseherische Fähigkeiten

Ich würde auf diesen ganzen Zirkus gar nicht mehr reagieren


----------



## Reducal (26 August 2012)

> Bei einer Onlinebuchung wird zudem die IP des genutzten Rechners erfasst, die letztlich auch im Rahmen der gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung einem Nutzer zugeordnet werden kann.


Die übliche Lüge um den Empfänger der Nachricht ohne Not unter Druck setzen zu wollen.


> ...sollten Sie umgehend eine entsprechende Strafanzeige erstatten und uns einen Nachweis zu Anzeigenerstattung übersenden, damit von hier aus alle notwendigen Informationen zur Buchung an die Polizei weitergeleitet werden können.


Die Leipziger sind keine Behörde oder Versicherung, die einen Rechtsanspruch auf den Nachweis hätten. Wie schon Goblin zuvor schrieb, sollen die sich doch gefälligst nach § 263 StGB selbst bemühen. Allerdings ist sehr wohl auch CaWa ein Geschädigter nach § 269 StGB, denn dessen Daten wurden im Rechtsverkehr missbraucht.


> Bitte beachten Sie aber, dass die Polizei jede missbräuchliche oder
> wahrheitswidrige Anzeigenerstattung unter Umständen als Vortäuschen einer
> Straftat verfolgen wird, wenn es sich tatsächlich nicht um eine Buchung
> durch Unbefugte handeln sollte.


Komisch nur, dass es solche Verfolgungen faktisch gar nicht gibt! Zumindest können die Leipziger davon nichts wissen.


----------



## Hippo (26 August 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> ...Ich würde auf diesen ganzen Zirkus gar nicht mehr reagieren


 
Sozusagen "nicht mal mehr ignorieren!"


----------



## CaWa (26 August 2012)

Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich nicht weiß welche weiteren Schritte eingeleitet werden und welche nicht.Im Refchtsverkehr kenne ich mich so nicht aus...
Ich bin doch sehr verunsichert...


----------



## Reducal (26 August 2012)

Wenn du dich nicht mit deinen Daten irgendwo angemeldet hast sondern wer anders das war, dann hat das Problem der Anbieter. Der Liefert nämlich dir, obwohl du nichts bestellt hast. Also, was passiert mit dem Produkt? Er kanns behalten!

Stell dir das doch mal vor, wie bei lustigen Pizzabestellungen an den unlustigen Nachbarn. Wer hat das Problem? Der Pizzabäcker! Muss der unlustige Nachbar zahlen? Freilich nicht, er hats ja nicht bestellt.

Lass dich nicht von dem Anbieter zu etwas nötigen, was du nicht zu vertreten hast. Es ist allein sein Problem! Man widerspricht in so einem Fall einmalig und dann kann kommen was will - das kommt alles schön geordnet in einen Akt und dann wartet man auf gerichtliche Schritte, z. B. einem Mahnbescheid oder einer Klage. Dem kann man dann nochmal widersprechen, und wenn man das schon einmal getan hat, dann kann man auch darauf verweisen. Kommt ein Ikassounternehmen zwischendurch noch daher, dann braucht man gar nichts zu tun. Hilfsweise könnte man aber auch dort auf den Widerspruch vom Anfang verweisen, fertig!


----------



## CaWa (26 August 2012)

Es ist schon so,dass ich auf der seite war und nachdem ich meine daten angegeben hatte und als nächster Schritt, die Aufforderung kam Bankdaten einzugeben, habe ich die Seite geschlossen und danach kam per e-mail die Bestätigung, dass ich gebucht hätte....dies ist aber nicht der Fall,denn ich habe nie diese Buchung beendet...


----------



## Reducal (26 August 2012)

Na siehst und das ist das Problem, vor dem dich die Leipziger gewarnt hatten:


> Sie haben uns mitgeteilt, dass die bei uns eingegangene verbindliche Buchung angeblich nicht durch Sie, sondern durch unbefugte Dritte erfolgt sein soll.


Wieso schwindelst du die an und lässt auch uns in dem Glauben?

Jetzt mag ich nimmer, gute Nacht!


----------



## Hippo (26 August 2012)

*WRGFST*


----------



## CaWa (26 August 2012)

Ich habe niemanden getäuscht bzw täuschen wollen!!!ich habe gesagt das ich dem Anbieter geschrieben habe,dass ich das nicht gebucht habe!!ich habe diese Buchung nie beendet,sondern vorher abgebrochen...


----------



## BenTigger (27 August 2012)

CaWa schrieb:


> Ich habe niemanden getäuscht bzw täuschen wollen!!!ich habe gesagt das ich dem Anbieter geschrieben habe,dass ich das nicht gebucht habe!!ich habe diese Buchung nie beendet,sondern vorher abgebrochen...


 
Tja, das Problem ist, dass du hier so einen langen Text mit vielen Einzelheiten geschrieben hast. Das sind wir hier nicht gewohnt. Normalerweise kommt nur: Hab ne Mail bekommen und soll zahlen. Was soll ich tun?

Tja, dann so eine lange Mail zu lesen und die Einzelheiten zu behalten, wird schwierig, wenn man das nicht gewohnt ist,

*Nich wahr Reducal?*
Er hat nur geschrieben, das er nicht gebucht hat. Das dritte die Daten verwendeten, ist eine Interpretation von denen selbst.


Aber trotzdem ändert sich doch an der Situation nichts. Ich habe nichts bestellt, also kein Vertrag.

Nur weil ich in den Supermarkt gehe, mir ein paar Sachen ansehe, dann aber an der Kasse nichts hinlege, muss ich die angesehenen Sachen auch nicht bezahlen.

Was hat der Anruf beim Hotel gebracht?


----------



## betrug kurz mal weg (9 November 2012)

Zu all den Diskussionen will ich hinzufügen, dass es mir genauso ergangen ist, wie anderen zuvor. Ich habe mir eine Reise unter kmw angesehen und habe dann eine Buchungsbestätigung erhalten. Der Kontakt zu kmw ar dann sehr einseitig. Als Anwort haben wir immer nur das gleiche Mail erhalten. Schließlich haben wir zähneknirrschend einen Urlaub abgetreten, den wir gar nicht haben wollten.
Ich werde mich darum kümmern, dass die an einen Anwalt geraten, der sich dieser Sache annimmt.

Fazit: Finger weg von kurz-mal-weg.de


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2012)

betrug kurz mal weg schrieb:


> Schließlich haben wir zähneknirrschend einen Urlaub abgetreten, den wir gar nicht haben wollten.


Heißt das, ihr seid in den nicht wissentlich gebuchten Urlaub gefahren? Wie viel hat das gekostet? Viel Spaß bestimmt nicht, oder?


----------



## Edda (20 November 2012)

Hallo! 
Wir hatten ein ähnliches Problem mit kurz mal weg. 
Nachdem wir uns für das Hotel entschieden hatten und angefangen haben unsere Daten einzutragen brachen wir den Vorgang ab, weil uns die zahlungsmodalitäten nicht passten. Also Buchten wir direkt beim Hotel unsere reise.
Trotzdem kam Tags darauf eine Buchungsbestätigung per E-Mail von kmw.de.
Wir setzten uns sofort mit kmw in Verbindung. Für die Stornierung der Reise verlangte kmw in einer folgenden Email eine Bearbeitungsgebühr von 20% des Reisepreises obwohl auch in der Angebotsbeschreibung mit einer kostenlosen Stornierung geworben wurde und wir ja nicht mal die Reise gebucht hatten.

Nach Rücksprache mit dem  Hotel könnten wir dort die reise wirklich kostenlos stornieren. Auch mit kmw war das Problem zunächst geklärt da wir nun ihre Reise ja nun nicht stornieren mussten und unsere gewünschte Zahlungart akzeptiert wurde. 

Doch nach dem Wochenende kam eine Email mit der selben Rechnung nur dass hier der Preis um 20% höher war als der vereinbarte Reisepreis. 

Bei einem erneuten Anruf bei der kostenpflichtigen Hotline von kmw fanden wir heraus dass der Preisaufschlag eine Bearbeitungsgebühr für die Stornierung sei. 
Die Mitarbeiterin argumentierte dass ja in den AGB auf diese Bearbeitungsgebühr für eine Stornierung  hingewiesen wurde. 
Jedoch sind Regelungen in den AGB, mit denen ein Verbraucher aufgrund der vorherigen Angaben im Angebot oder Werbung nicht rechnen musste, insofern unwirksam, Paragraph 305c BGB.

Unser Argument hat anscheinend gezogen. Die Mitarbeiterin bat darum zunächst Rücksprache zu halten und rief uns kurz darauf wieder an: die Stornierungsgebühr war mit einem mal erledigt. 

Ich hoffe das bleibt jetzt auch so und ich konnte einigen von euch weiterhelfen zumindest bei dem Thema Stornierungsgebühr!

Lg


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2012)

Edda schrieb:


> ....angefangen haben unsere Daten einzutragen brachen wir den Vorgang ab, weil uns die zahlungsmodalitäten nicht passten.


Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, haben das so auch schon andere Leute erklärt. Wenn dem so ist, dann wäre das scriptgesteuerte Abphishen der eingetragenen Daten in Echtzeit und die Buchung ohne Beendigung des Bestellvorganges wegen der vorherigen, sachfremden Einwilligung in den Bestellprozess sehr fragwürdig.

Das Problem: man kann das gerichtsverwertbar im Einzelfall nicht beweisen, es sei denn, ein Mitarbeiter der Anbieterin legt das Beweismaterial vor oder die sächsischen Behörden besorgen es sich.


----------



## Tom Boy (16 Dezember 2012)

Ich kann nur jedem raten die Finger von diesen Abzockern zu lassen...hatte ebenfalls diese ominösen 20% Gebühren in Rechnung gestellt bekommen, obwohl noch am selben Tag die "Bestellung" widerrufen müssen wegen Terminverhinderung, was meine Frau leider nicht wusste, und um die dummerweise bereits komplett überwiesenen Reisekosten gebeten...NO WAY! Dazu sollst DU dann noch beweisen, welchen tatsächlichen Kosten denen dadurch entstanden sind...unglaublich! Diese Abzocke von www.kurz-mal-weg.de Warnt nur jeden der es veruscht über diese Domain ws zu buchen. Wir sind bedient!!! Ich berichte was herauskommt, wenn wir über unseren Anwalt diese 20% Gebühr zurückfordern, die wirklich nicht vorher erkennbar ausgewiesen wurden...denn die AGBs sind nur als link auf der website und in den Antwort-mails dargestellt..und übrigens schon wieder in der neuesten Version 3.0 vom 13.12.2012 "angepasst". das dazu! Allet Jute für Euch, Tom


----------



## Hippo (16 Dezember 2012)

Setzt euch mit dem Hotel selbst nochmal in Verbindung. Normalerweise berechnen die da nämlich KEINE Stornokosten.
Aber bei Reisebuchungen besteht *KEIN* 14-tägiges Rücktrittsrecht!
http://www.geld-und-finanzen.com/kein-rucktrittsrecht-bei-reisebuchung-im-internet-136


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Dezember 2012)

Nicht unerwähnt bleiben sollte diese Meldung von letzter Woche:



			
				LVZ-Online am 11.12.2012 schrieb:
			
		

> *Haftbefehl gegen Unister-Chef Wagner nach Razzia in Leipzig*


----------



## Hippo (17 Dezember 2012)

Spammen tun sie aber immer noch recht fröhlich ...


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2012)

...aber klar doch:


			
				LVZ Online schrieb:
			
		

> ....der Betrieb .... lief am Dienstagmorgen ganz normal weiter.


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Dezember 2012)

TUI springt ab.



> Wegen der staatsanwaltlichen Ermittlungen gegen die Unister-Gruppe hat TUI Deutschland den Agenturvertrag mit dem Leipziger Online-Reisevermittler fristlos gekündigt. „Das bedeutet, dass es ab sofort keine TUI-Produkte mehr über die Unister-Portale ab-in-den-Urlaub.de und fluege.de zu kaufen gibt“, sagte TUI-Sprecher Mario Köpers am Dienstag in Hannover. „Wir sind Qualitäts- und Marktführer. Eine Zusammenarbeit mit einem Vermittler, der im Verdacht der massiven Steuerhinterziehung und auch der Datenschutzverletzung steht, kommt für uns nicht infrage.“


 
Heise-Online


----------



## georgepp (29 August 2013)

pathac schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Letztens war ich auf der o.g. Seite. Ich schaute mir Reiseangebote an und fand auch etwas. Ich fing an meine Daten einzugeben als ich plötzlich(tut jetzt hier aber nichts zu Sache) abbrechen musste. Ich schloss die Seite. 1 Tag später hatte ich im meinem Emailpostfach eine Bestätigung und Rechnung von dem Reiseanbieter. Sowie eine Bestätigungsmail vom Hotel. Natürlich habe ich sofort reagiert und informiert, dass ich NICHT auf Buchung geklickt habe und sie bitte das rückgängig machen sollen. Danach bekam ich ein Mail mit stornokosten. Ich versteh nicht wie so etwas sein kann? Was habe ich gemacht oder ist das eine Abzockermasche. Ich habe keine AGBs und Buchung angeklickt.......
> Ich bin dankbar für Eure Antworten und was soll ich tun?
> Gruß



Guten Tag,

können Sie mir mitteilen wie die Anglegenheit ausgegangen ist. Habe momentan das gleiche Problem mit kurz mal weg. Danke für eine rasche Antwort.
Mühlhausen, Rhein Neckar Kreis, 29.08.2013


----------



## Hippo (29 August 2013)

Da dürfte Dir "der Schnabel sauber bleiben" ...
Seit 31.5.12 nicht gesehen


----------



## Käsekuchen (25 September 2013)

Schreib ihnen doch einfach mal ne mail und droh mit einem Anwalt?! Mal sehen was passiert. Fakt ist, das klar ersichtlich sein muss, dass man eine Buchung abschließt. Und das war ja anscheinend nicht der Fall!


----------



## Reducal (25 September 2013)

Käsekuchen schrieb:


> Schreib ihnen doch einfach mal ne mail und droh mit einem Anwalt?


Wer _nur_ per eMail kommuniziert und "_mit Anwalt droht_" hat meist keinen! Solche Empfehlungen sind nicht unbedingt zielführend bei den Betroffenen.


----------



## Käsekuchen (1 Oktober 2013)

Wenn man da einen konkreten "Ansprechpartner" hat, kann man ja gleich mal nen Brief vom Anwalt schicken lassen. Das zeugt dann vielleicht eher von ernstgemeinter Drohung.


----------



## BenTigger (1 Oktober 2013)

Wer so viel Geld hat.... Ich kauf mir lieber davon ein Bier und ne Bratwurst als das, für so einen Quatsch, gleich zum Anwalt zu tragen.


----------



## Käsekuchen (10 Oktober 2013)

So kann man das Problem natürlich aus lösen! Bratwurst is immer gut.


----------



## raundsi (26 Februar 2014)

Hahaha - war gerade mal wieder bei Trustpilot unterwegs und wunderte mich über die vielen sich übeschlagenden positiven Bewertungen seit Ende Januar 2014 (2013 gab es genau eine Bewertung für kurz-mal-weg). Also bemühe ich google, suche nach Erfahrungen darüber und wo lande ich schon wieder?


----------



## Hippo (26 Februar 2014)

Ja dann "Herzlich Willkommen" im Forum Computerbetrug ...
Lange nicht gesehen, gelle


----------



## raundsi (26 Februar 2014)

Ha du auch hier? 
Jedenfalls bin ich gerade ein wenig genervt, dass offensichtlich inzwischen viele Unternehmen das Marketing-Instrument "trustpilot" für sich entdecken.
Trustpilot hat ein top google-Ranking und suche ich nach entsprechenden Unternehmen, bekomme ich bei google direkt die Erfahrungs-Sterne angezeigt - eine bessere Werbung gibt es ja nicht, als viele positive Kundenbewertungen.
Ein Schelm, wer dann denkt, dass Unternehmen die Chance nutzen und sich selbst dort in den Himmel heben. Schwer macht man es ihnen trustpilot damit nicht: Nicknamen ausdenken, mit wegwerf-eMail-Adresse anmelden und lostexten. Und falls sich das jemand nicht zutraut, Dienstleister sind dafür auch schon am Start.

Offensichtliche Fakes sehen so aus: 1.) Die Jubel-Bewerter haben alle genau eine Bewertung abgegeben 2.) Sie sind nie per Facebook-Single-Sign-On angemeldet, sondern per eMail (sieht man am fehlenden Profilbild) 3.) Sonntags gibts fast nie Jubel-Bewertungen (da hat man ja frei) 4.) Antworten der Anbieter auf ältere Bewertungen sind zeitgleich zu neuesten Jubel-Bewertungen verfasst, wenn man ja eh gerade dort aktiv ist


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2014)

raundsi schrieb:


> Ha du auch hier?


Ist mein Zweitwohnsitz ...


----------



## raundsi (27 Februar 2014)

Ich lach mich grad schlapp



> Diese Bewertung wurde von unserem Erfassungssystem für grobe Sprache und Betrug vor 3 Stunden gemeldet, da kein Kaufnachweis vorhanden ist.



Und zwar für *ALLE *Jubelbewertungen von kurz-mal-weg.de seit 28.01. 
Mal schaun, ob dieses System auch bald mal bei einem anderen alten Bekannten zuschlägt...


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (28 Januar 2015)

Nun mal wieder fluege.de:

*Anwalt zeigt Billiganbieter „fluege.de“ an*



> „Finde den billigsten Flug“.... Ein Anwalt hat allerdings ganz andere Erfahrungen mit dem Billiganbieter gemacht. Er will das Unternehmen jetzt anzeigen!
> 
> ....weiterlesen





			
				interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> _Sehr geehrter Herr Rechtsanwalt....,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren bei der Bildredaktion München,
> 
> mit Interesse habe ich heute den Artikel: „Anwalt zeigt Buchungsportal fluege.de an“ gelesen. Bereits 2011 fiel mir nämlich ein ähnlicher Fall in eigener Sache auf.
> ...



Die Bildzeitung hatte das Thema z. B. auch am 31.05.2012 auf dem Radar: http://www.bild.de/reise/fluege/abz...-vor-reiseportal-fluege-de-24423444.bild.html


----------



## Nutzer (6 Mai 2015)

Das Erste und auch Letzte mal bei kurz-mal-weg.de gebucht. 

Zu erst funktioniert die Seite nicht richtig und man hat keine Bestätigung erhalten ob die Buchung funktioniert hat. Es gab immer eine Fehlerausschrift bis man irgendwann genervt aufgegeben hat. 


Man sucht sich was anderes oder legt die Buchung zur Seite und auf einmal landet im SPAM Ordner eine Bestätigung der Reise, na toll. 

Will man diese nun stornieren da man sich etwas anderes gesucht hat oder auf einer besser funktionierenden Plattform eine Reise gebucht hat wird man telefonisch gemahnt das man 20% zahlen müsse. Egal wieso und warum. Man erklärt den techn. Fehler auf der Seite aber kein Einlenken. Freche ausländisch klingende Stimme und keinerlei Einlenken bzw. Begründung wieso und weshalb es nicht funktioniert hat. 

Nach Nachfrage im Hotel gibt es wohl häufig Schwierigkeiten, auch das Buchungen nicht übermittelt wurden und Gäste ohne Buchung im Hotel stehen. Lieber auf ordentliche Seiten buchen, ode direkt im Hotel, der Preis ist im übrigen immer GLEICH ! 
Dann kann man sich den Ärger mit Kurz-Mal-Weg.de sparen. 

Also 0% Empfehlung!

Ps. anschließend bekam ich eine Mail von einer Frau Röder und ich sollte 40% der Reise als Stornogebühr zahlen.... täglich steigend.

Anschließend habe ich in Foren gelesen das wahrscheinlich schon vorher die Buchung bestätigt wird, im vorherigen Schritt ohne das man ausdrücklich bestätigt, in diesem Fall scheint es auch bei mir gewesen zu sein, wahrscheinlich muss man echt hier einen Anwalt konsultieren.

Achtung ABZOCKE !!! Achtung ABZOCKE !!! Achtung ABZOCKE !!!

geht lieber auf booking.com usw. die Seiten sind eindeutig vertrauensvoller


----------



## Teleton (13 Januar 2016)

Bei Unister gibts Neuigkeiten:
http://www.lvz.de/Mitteldeutschland...eister-Concardis-kuendigt-Vertrag-mit-Unister

vorher den hier

http://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/unister-firmenzentrale-leipzig100_zc-e9a9d57e_zs-6c4417e7.html

und den

http://www.manager-magazin.de/finan...r-tochter-droht-anlegerskandal-a-1068176.html

Zudem zankt man sich

http://www.touristik-aktuell.de/nac...atum/2015/12/18/unister-angriff-auf-kirchhof/


----------



## Teleton (22 Januar 2016)

Alles wird gut:
http://www.gruenderszene.de/allgemein/unister-capital-one-ag-ipo


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Januar 2016)

Ach, und jetzt fehlt dann nur noch das lancierte Gerücht, dass ein geheimnisvoller "Investor", ansässig auf den britischen Kanalinseln oder den kasachischen Antillen, angeblich "anbeissen" wolle. So wie damals bei Teldafax einige Monate vor der Insolvenz, wo man dann von diesem völlig unbekannten "Investor" nie mehr was gehört hatte.


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2016)

mein Bild.de schreibt: _[siehe Anlage!]_


----------



## BenTigger (15 Juli 2016)

Gerüchteküche brodelt, das war nur ein Double in der Maschine und er ist mit dem Koffer kurz-mal-weg.


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2016)

...deswegen buche ich trotzdem nicht aus Mitleid dort, ganz im Gegenteil! Pietät hin oder her, das Leben ist auch sonst ganz schwer!

Über fluege.de wollten mich die Leipziger mal abziehen und das vergesse ich denen nie!


----------



## jupp11 (19 Juli 2016)

Das Thema ist gegessen: http://www.mz-web.de/wirtschaft/uni...tliche-probleme-nach-flugzeugabsturz-24415528


> Die Leipziger Internetfirma Unister hat nach dem tödlichen Flugzeugabsturz ihres Chefs Thomas Wagner Insolvenz beantragt. Zum vorläufigen Insolvenzverwalter wurde der Anwalt L. F. bestellt.


----------



## Reducal (19 Juli 2016)

Wen wunderts?



			
				Focus schrieb:
			
		

> Unister-Gründer hatte Koffer voller Geld bei sich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun hatte man wohl neben der Niederlassung in Leipzig auch noch eine in Stralsund. Standorte mit viiiielen Studenten! Angeblich sollen 1200 Leute für die Unister-Gruppe gearbeitet haben. Ob zeitgleich, in Schicht, nacheinander oder abwechselnd, weiß ich nicht. Angesichts dem Betrag glaube ich positiv eher nicht an eine Schwarzgeldsache. Vielleicht wollten die ja in Slowenien expandieren oder mussten Geschäftspartner auszahlen.


----------



## jupp11 (20 Juli 2016)

Es knirscht im Gebälk:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...venz-an-3272704.html?wt_mc=rss.ho.beitrag.rdf


> *Die Unister-Firma Urlaubstours musste ebenfalls Insolvenz anmelden. Die Reiseportale arbeiten weiter; anders als diese sei Urlaubstours jedoch ein Reiseveranstalter; bereits gebuchte Reisen seien abgesichert, neue Buchungen würden nicht durchgeführt.*


Die angeblichen Millionen sind noch nicht gefunden:


> Die Polizei in Slowenien bestätigte am Dienstag den Fund einer größeren Summe Bargeld an der Unglücksstelle bei Predmeja im Westen des Landes. Dort seien rund 10.000 Schweizer Franken (rund 9200 Euro) entdeckt worden, teilten die Behörden in Nova Gorica auf Anfrage mit. In den vergangenen Tagen hatte es immer wieder Berichte über einen Geldkoffer mit mehreren Millionen Euro an Bord gegeben – die Polizei hatte dies bisher nicht kommentiert.


----------



## jupp11 (20 Juli 2016)

Das Firmenkonstrukt zebröselt:
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...ter-udeals-meldet-insolvenz-an-a-1103905.html


> *N*ach der Insolvenz von Unister zerfällt das Reich der Leipziger Internetfirma. Nach der Tochterfirma Urlaubstours haben nach SPIEGEL-Informationen jetzt auch das Reiseportal UDeals und die Unister GmbH Insolvenz angemeldet.


----------



## AnnaZ (18 Februar 2020)

Oh jeh. Super diese Seite. Auch ich fange schon langsam an, an mir zu zweifel. Das gibt es doch nicht. Ich habe auch angefangn, mein Daten zu einer Buchung einzugeben. Dann habe ich aber woanders Urlaub gebucht. Das war vor einem Jahr. Es kam eine e-mail mit dem selben Text wie bei Euch allen - Stornogebühr, Polizei einschalten und so weiter.
Meine Frage: Wenn ich das jetzt aussitze, was wird dann? Hat jemand weitere Erfahrungen, wie die reagieren, oder ob die aufgeben? Hat jemand was mit der Rechtschutzversicherung was erreicht?

Ich habe was Nützliches gefunden. Schaut mal auf diese Seite:  https://www.kanzlei-hollweck.de/ratgeber/reisebuchung/

Da schreibt ein Rechtsanwalt zu diesem Problem, mit Musterbreifen zu den einzelnen Problemen. Passt genau zu unseren Problemen mit kurz-mal-weg.de.

Modedit: Beiträge zusammengetackert


----------



## VanC (31 Oktober 2020)

AnnaZ schrieb:


> Oh jeh. Super diese Seite. Auch ich fange schon langsam an, an mir zu zweifel. Das gibt es doch nicht. Ich habe auch angefangn, mein Daten zu einer Buchung einzugeben. Dann habe ich aber woanders Urlaub gebucht. Das war vor einem Jahr. Es kam eine e-mail mit dem selben Text wie bei Euch allen - Stornogebühr, Polizei einschalten und so weiter.
> Meine Frage: Wenn ich das jetzt aussitze, was wird dann? Hat jemand weitere Erfahrungen, wie die reagieren, oder ob die aufgeben? Hat jemand was mit der Rechtschutzversicherung was erreicht?
> 
> Ich habe was Nützliches gefunden. Schaut mal auf diese Seite:  https://www.kanzlei-hollweck.de/ratgeber/reisebuchung/
> ...




Habe das gleiche Problem.. wie lief es bei dir?


----------

